

2011 London tech job trends - malcolmmirt
http://www.adzuna.co.uk/blog/2011/10/28/2011-tech-job-trends/
Research on London tech job salaries by Adzuna - &#38; the pros and cons of startups vs banking.
======
malcolmmirt
what's the first logo before perl?

